# Dietmar Trillus web site



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi everybody, here is the new web site of Dietmar Trillus (world FITA champion):

http://trillusarchery.com/

It is pretty new and he should start posting some articles in a near future!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Good updates has been made as well as a new design!

Check it out!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Is it in English yet? :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*thanks Pete .....*

cool web page


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

I found it interesting to read that he uses a wrist strap/trigger for target.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

stalk-and-drop said:


> I found it interesting to read that he uses a wrist strap/trigger for target.


Yes I use a wrist strap release for target and a hand held for hunting. I find the wrist strap is more forgiving for me than a hand held, especially at 90 meters. The hand held works great for hunting because it never gets in the way when I am getting into a treestand, it's quiet!

Dietmar


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

There is a really cool video on there I guess it is done by Flex Fletch. It is all stills from the worlds. It's sweet.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Foghorn said:


> Yes I use a wrist strap release for target and a hand held for hunting. I find the wrist strap is more forgiving for me than a hand held, especially at 90 meters. The hand held works great for hunting because it never gets in the way when I am getting into a treestand, it's quiet!
> 
> Dietmar


I changed to a wrist strap 'cause that's what Deitmar shoots


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Quite the friendly fellow when I met him in Montreal


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Good lucking website Dietmar.

Russ actually did go back to a wriststrap after I told him you were using one and shooting 1400s with it.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Canuck, that's not exactly true, but we'll go with it


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Foghorn said:


> Yes I use a wrist strap release for target and a hand held for hunting. I find the wrist strap is more forgiving for me than a hand held, especially at 90 meters. The hand held works great for hunting because it never gets in the way when I am getting into a treestand, it's quiet!
> 
> Dietmar


 I use a wrist strap as well, but with a regular straight trigger. What advantages do you find using a swept back trigger design? To me, it looks like you wouldn't have to put as much pre-load on it, and that your hand would form a more natural shape.

Chad


----------

